# Greetings from SoCal



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all.

Just joined the forums. I've always loved Halloween, but this is the first year I'm going to attempt my own little display or yard haunt of any kind. Got a tight budget, but I'm very excited about what I might be able to do.

I've gone to Knott's Scary Farm for nine years straight (counting this year), four years running at Queen Mary's Haunted Shipwreck, went to the Calico Ghost Walk last year and experienced my first yard haunt last year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Offwhiteknight, you'll find lots of ideas here. Good luck on your haunt.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Where in SoCal are you from? we may be neighbors


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Offwhiteknight


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard OWK! There's no turning back now!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

SoCal Scare said:


> Where in SoCal are you from? we may be neighbors


Nope, if your sig file is right. I'm in Pomona.

I only know of two yard haunts in the area...one up in Rancho Cucamonga (the Thoroughbred lane area north of the 210 famous for it's Christmas lights) and one apparently close to me in Phillips Ranch. I think there's one a bit further in Diamond Bar...

I spent October 07 scouring the Internet for local yard haunts...real hard to find. The one in Rancho was a drive-by and actually inspired me (along with those TV shows on HGTV and DIY) to try something small scale this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome, nice to have you here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Aaah yea' another West Coast-er !! Welcome to the forum. Glad to see more people from Cali joining. Since your in Pomona, thought I'd share this with you. I'm going with a lot of people, and have talked to the organizers...lots more updates on the way! It's gonna be a blast ! http://www.macabre-con.com/


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello neighbor and welcome...I live in Diamond Bar and have been doing a display for the last 4 years.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That Macabre Con sounds cool...I think I'll wait on asking the wife about it though. She's already tired of hearing me babble about Halloween decorations and plans and whatnot.

And Lauriebeast, whereabouts in Diamond Bar? Might I ask? Yours might be the one that I think I've heard about. I might be able to check your haunt out on the way from taking the baby from one grandparent to another.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to HF! I've heard about Knott's Berry Farm and the Queen Mary halloween haunts, they're supposed to be pretty good. But, making your own is way cooler IMO>


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Eric. tight budget is nor problem around here, lol


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Offwhiteknight said:


> And Lauriebeast, whereabouts in Diamond Bar? Might I ask? Yours might be the one that I think I've heard about. I might be able to check your haunt out on the way from taking the baby from one grandparent to another.


Erik, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Nope, if your sig file is right. I'm in Pomona.
> 
> I only know of two yard haunts in the area...one up in Rancho Cucamonga (the Thoroughbred lane area north of the 210 famous for it's Christmas lights) and one apparently close to me in Phillips Ranch. I think there's one a bit further in Diamond Bar...
> 
> I spent October 07 scouring the Internet for local yard haunts...real hard to find. The one in Rancho was a drive-by and actually inspired me (along with those TV shows on HGTV and DIY) to try something small scale this year.


Howdy Jeromy and Zach here from Temecula.
The Philips Ranch haunt is www.ghostsofhalloween.com
They have a few projects up on hauntproject.com
I was impressed by how there haunt is set up and rembered it after reading your post


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------

